# Cradling my puppy



## ShorteyGirley (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had my adorable little puppy for 5 weeks now. When I first got him, he'd let me cradle him in my arms (like a baby). Now, he seems to have developed an aversion to being held. Any ideas on how to get him to like being in someone's arms again?!


----------



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you mean that you flipped him on his back to cradle him? One of my dogs really hates that position, so I'll tilt her body up so it's more like lying on her side and then scratch her belly. Even then, she will only hang out for about 2 minutes before she's had enough. But by accident, I found out she loves to cuddle between my feet. I have a recliner, and when I put a blanket over my legs and put my feet up, she will jump up and put her body between my calves and her head between my feet. I suspect that she thinks I pet her too much when she snuggles next to me, and this is her way of being very close to me, but out of arms reach.


----------



## ShorteyGirley (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, he refuses to be on his back while in my arms (but when I first got him, he didn't mind at all). He's also starting to struggle after being held upright in my arms (one palm under his chest, the other under his tush). He'll stay for about 30 seconds before he gets restless.

When on the couch, he always hangs out by my feet (he has the amusing habit of licking my toes). The second I get up, he follows me around and wants to be pet, but when we're both lying down, he stays out of reach.

I wouldn't mind so much if this were only at home, but there are definitely times when he needs to be able to stay in my arms without putting up a fuss (pet stores, the vet's office, etc.)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He sounds like a normal pup to me! Havanese in general don't love to be cuddled, but they generally like to be near you. I doubt you can make him like it! Mine went through phases..Rufus liked to follow me around, be between my feet, play..but not be cuddled. Even on the recliner he used to want to be on the foot part. Now at nearly 3 years old he plops right on my lap! 

Your little pup will change as he matures and it will be fun to watch with wonder all the ways he changes as he grows up! Hopefully, if your a cuddler, he will come back around to that!


----------



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

when you go to the vet, I assume he's too young to sit on the floor because he hasn't gotten all of his shots yet? Some pet stores have shopping carts you could potentially use, when our littlest puppy was very young, we put her in the basket of the shopping cart to prevent little kids and strangers from swooping in and suddenly trying to pick her up. 

Is it possible to make him sit on your lap (without the cuddle) instead? Also, have you tried a football hold? Nibbler (my have who is not a big cuddler) will squirm if I hold her with both arms, but will do just fine if I hold her on my arm with one arm beneath her, or if I let her sit on my arm and she can look over my shoulder.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley (our Havanese) doesn't like to cuddle either. She prefers to lay at the end of my recliner by my feet. Copper (our tibetan terrier mix) LOVES to cuddle. I can hold him like a baby for quite awhile. I think it just depends on the personality of the dog.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine don't mind being carried around but they really don't want to cuddle unless it's their idea. They will snuggle with me in bed or on the couch but if I try to pet/mess with them too much they will move away.
I think most dogs prefer not to be in a submissive position (on their backs) but sometimes they need to be. 
Carole


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

You can practice getting her into the submissive position (on her back, belly up) by getting her to lie down on the floor, then use a treat to coax her into rolling on to her back. Make her hold the position for a few seconds, then treat and give lots of praise!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

we always held him on his back as a puppy. sometimes i loved it and other times he could do with out. now,he's all cuddles!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rascal is the cuddler in our family. Pixie likes to be close by, usually under a chair or at our feet. Here is a pic of my hubby and Rascal, just a typical evening in front of the telly!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Dorothy, that picture of them snoozing together is priceless!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Puppies are a lot like toddlers. They have lots of energy and really just want to be up playing until they get tired and collapse. 

Of course you want to train your pup that there are times it is important for him to stay in your arms, but lying on their back is a very vulnerable position, so many dogs instinctively avoid that. Now Havs are a bit of an exception to the rule on that, and many will sleep on their back for long periods of time, but it is generally on their terms and where they feel nice and secure.

If you haven't yet, I'd advise looking into a good basic puppy training/socialization course in your area. He will need to have all his vaccinations first, though. In the meantime, there are a lot of great resources on beginning training in a positive manner in the forums. Just do a search on puppy training.


----------

